# Chinon 44 auto zoom.



## Samshift (Apr 28, 2007)

I recently bought a movie film camera off ebay for quite cheap, as im very interested in filming some short movies for an art project.

But was just wondering if anyone can tell me how good this camera is, i havnt recieved it yet but would appreciate if someone could tell me a bit about it. And perhaps even supply some footage of how some of the film turns out?.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=190103638990&rd=1&rd=1


----------

